# Tour of Britain 2016



## beastie (25 Feb 2016)

Route released. Some cracking stages. Day 2 in Cumbria will be great, I will be atop Kirkstone Pass. http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/news/14387.php#.Vs-LBHCQGrU


----------



## Joffey (26 Feb 2016)

Yet again they neglect the east of England, or to put it another way, half of the country. Load of bollocks.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2016)

Bristol


----------



## Louch (26 Feb 2016)

Since it doesn't go on the east of Scotland, I will be travelling to see it on the west. See what I did there? Transfer rules mean it has to stay on pretty much one side of country, and only so much can be done in a 7 stage race. Don't know west of Scotland that well for cycling, so should be a good ride heading to find a good vantage point


----------



## Rasmus (26 Feb 2016)

Start of the Bristol TT is 2 minutes walk from my door. And it's a Saturday!

Excited? Yes!


----------



## Rasmus (26 Feb 2016)

Louch said:


> Since it doesn't go on the east of Scotland, I will be travelling to see it on the west. See what I did there? Transfer rules mean it has to stay on pretty much one side of country, and only so much can be done in a 7 stage race. Don't know west of Scotland that well for cycling, so should be a good ride heading to find a good vantage point


Hard to see on the map released so far, but it looks like they will do the climb up from Galston (B7037). That's where I would go to watch, unless you fancy a proper adventure further South.


----------



## Louch (26 Feb 2016)

Rasmus said:


> Start of the Bristol TT is 2 minutes walk from my door. And it's a Saturday!
> 
> Excited? Yes!


Think cc eccose are due you a visit


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2016)

Stage 3 is close but, by sticking the climbs in the middle it won't be the most exciting I fear. The map is hard to make out. They definitely go up the Cat and Fiddle (which at 3% for 7 miles is just a gentle incline for them) but they do one shortly before. Is it Brickworks or Blaze Hill? Either of those would be better for spectating than the C&F as they're quite a bit steeper


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Stage 3 is close but, by sticking the climbs in the middle it won't be the most exciting I fear. The map is hard to make out. They definitely go up the Cat and Fiddle (which at 3% for 7 miles is just a gentle incline for them) but they do one shortly before. Is it Brickworks or Blaze Hill? Either of those would be better for spectating than the C&F as they're quite a bit steeper



Suspect it is the Brickworks down and up into Macc via Rainow, up the Cat and then down past Blaze Farm followed by the climb past Wilboarclough. Then down through Sutton and a fast flat stretch across the plain via Gawsworth to Tatton. 
I might try to watch it on the Brickworks and then TT it back to Tatton to catch the Sprint finish. I was thinking of doing it from the Cat but even with a head start the speed of the peleton would catch me before Tatton.


----------



## beastie (26 Feb 2016)

The cumbrian stage has some good vantage points, the start and finish of the struggle, whinlatter, climb up from Ullswater and the rolling terrain over the moor to Bassenthwaite. Also the finish in Kendal.


----------



## fimm (26 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Yet again they neglect the east of England, or to put it another way, half of the country. Load of bollocks.


Was a stage running through Northumberland and finishing on the North Sea coast not in the east of England?


----------



## User482 (26 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Yet again they neglect the east of England, or to put it another way, half of the country. Load of bollocks.



Is London not in the east, then?


----------



## Spinney (26 Feb 2016)

Looks like Stage 5 goes close to me again (although not past my door this time!). No steep hills to watch from, though. Best bet might be to go up to somewhere on the B4066 as they climb up out of Stroud.


----------



## oldroadman (26 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Yet again they neglect the east of England, or to put it another way, half of the country. Load of bollocks.


What a silly thing to say. The race organisers have 8 days to play with, contracts with certain areas/towns, need to minimise transfers where you can. They go to Scotland, Wales, Devon, London, midlands, all over the place. Any suggestion for an East Anglia stage? Then as organiser explain why there are 250km plus transfers so the race can go there. Oh, and the small matter of the money to run it. Real world.....not one with spheroids.


----------



## oldroadman (26 Feb 2016)

Funny old world, half the posters want a weight lifting contest up hills. Organisers want a spectacle and have included a "mountain" top finish at Haytor. Seems that the cycling world is never happy that someone actually wants to take the risk of even RUNNING the race - which costs a fortune. Stop flipping moaning and enjoy. The gentleman in York can look forward to a decent small stage race all to himself in his home county, ToY, later this year.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Yet again they neglect the east of England, or to put it another way, half of the country. Load of bollocks.


Where did the Womens' ToB start last year again?


----------



## Rasmus (26 Feb 2016)

Not many people have the right to moan this year, the country is pretty well covered with high quality racing.

10 minute ms paint overlay job: Peak district comes up trumps with stage 3 of the mens and stage 3 and 4 of the womens tours in close proximity.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Yet again they neglect the east of England, or to put it another way, half of the country. Load of bollocks.



scarborough , only 40 miles away from york, shouldnt be too difficult


----------



## Soltydog (26 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> Yet again they neglect the east of England, or to put it another way, half of the country. Load of bollocks.


Maybe they are saving it for next year to coincide with Hull as City Of Culture??


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> Is London not in the east, then?



Errr,no;south-east.

Actually missed the TOB in east anglia last year but we will be going to Naaaridge for the finish of the Womens race.

We are planning though to go to Brizzzle for the Saturday though as part of a long week-end.


----------



## fatblokish (26 Feb 2016)

Baff. Super!


----------



## beastie (26 Feb 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Funny old world, half the posters want a weight lifting contest up hills. Organisers want a spectacle and have included a "mountain" top finish at Haytor. Seems that the cycling world is never happy that someone actually wants to take the risk of even RUNNING the race - which costs a fortune. Stop flipping moaning and enjoy. The gentleman in York can look forward to a decent small stage race all to himself in his home county, ToY, later this year.


I think it looks like an interesting parcours this year, there is a little bit of difference for each stage. Do you think it will suit a tt/climber type or a puncheur?


----------



## User482 (26 Feb 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Errr,no;south-east.
> 
> Actually missed the TOB in east anglia last year but we will be going to Naaaridge for the finish of the Womens race.
> 
> We are planning though to go to Brizzzle for the Saturday though as part of a long week-end.


South east is in the east, last time I checked.


----------



## Arrowfoot (27 Feb 2016)

I wonder why they call it Tour of Britain but confined to a small part of the country. I thought the reason for the stages (TDF) was allow for the race to be moved so that there is maximum exposure and country inclusive. Are we dealing with folks who are lazy in terms of organisation and logistics. I am sure that it will be more expensive but this is where regional sponsorship comes into play. 

Best remove the word "Britain" and just call it after the region that is involved. Reminds me of the Baseball World Series.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Feb 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> I wonder why they call it Tour of Britain but confined to a small part of the country. I thought the reason for the stages (TDF) was allow for the race to be moved so that there is maximum exposure and country inclusive. Are we dealing with folks who are lazy in terms of organisation and logistics. I am sure that it will be more expensive but this is where regional sponsorship comes into play.
> 
> Best remove the word "Britain" and just call it after the region that is involved. Reminds me of the Baseball World Series.


So stages in Scotland Wales and England is not sufficiently diverse to qualify as the Tour of Britain?


----------



## mcshroom (27 Feb 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> So stages in Scotland Wales and England is not sufficiently diverse to qualify as the Tour of Britain?


In a single week stage race rather than a three week grand tour.

According to the local news, the Cumbrian stage (stage 2) has deliberately been chosen to give a boost to the places damaged by the flooding back in November/December. At the moment the road over Dunmail Raise doesn't even exist, though it should be sorted by then. could be fun otherwise


----------



## Rasmus (27 Feb 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> I wonder why they call it Tour of Britain but confined to a small part of the country. I thought the reason for the stages (TDF) was allow for the race to be moved so that there is maximum exposure and country inclusive. Are we dealing with folks who are lazy in terms of organisation and logistics. I am sure that it will be more expensive but this is where regional sponsorship comes into play.
> 
> Best remove the word "Britain" and just call it after the region that is involved. Reminds me of the Baseball World Series.


And which region would that be? The tour of "Lanarkshire-Dumfriesshire-Cumbria-Cheshire-Powys-Gwent-Gloucestershire-Devon-Middlesex"?

I can't think of a single national-level "tour of xxx" that covers the entire country in question every year. And no, it is not because race organizers are lazy.


----------



## Louch (27 Feb 2016)

Even the tdf barely barely covers France given the time spent in alps and pirrinees and that has 3x as many dans to play with. I say this as the grump two years ago who moaned about Scotland being completely excluded, but then looked into it and educated myself


----------



## Joffey (27 Feb 2016)

For last 2 years I've had to drive west to watch the ToB, I'm just annoyed that I'll have to do it for a third year. Actually I won't cos I'm sick of driving 100s of miles to watch it. I'll just cycle to the TdY instead. It's a better race anyway.

Maybe once the TdY has finished they will come east.


----------



## oldroadman (27 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> For last 2 years I've had to drive west to watch the ToB, I'm just annoyed that I'll have to do it for a third year. Actually I won't cos I'm sick of driving 100s of miles to watch it. I'll just cycle to the TdY instead. It's a better race anyway.
> 
> Maybe once the TdY has finished they will come east.


I think if you care to look carefully at the ToB history, there are hardly any parts of the country not touched in the last few years. As I noted, 8 days, a strong need to reduce transfers, and the simple question of going where the sponsorship is/sponsors want the race to go drives route planning. As it happens I don't think ToY is a better race. For a start is ranked below ToB, is 3 days only, and in a confined area. Like a Londoner complaining that ToY never goes there. Not many years ago there was not a ToB at all, until a brave organiser gambled on a success and started a 5 day race, which is now 8 days. The same organiser who runs the Women's Tour, and Tour series. 23 days of top end racing which simply did not exist not too long ago. Cut the complaining, go see some bike races, and be happy that someone is prepared to run these races (I'm told a major stage race can cost over £250,000 a DAY to run) for your viewing pleasure, if you want to partake of it. So it must be easy to say "Get more sponsors" when you don't have to do it.


----------



## oldroadman (27 Feb 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> I wonder why they call it Tour of Britain but confined to a small part of the country. I thought the reason for the stages (TDF) was allow for the race to be moved so that there is maximum exposure and country inclusive. Are we dealing with folks who are lazy in terms of organisation and logistics. I am sure that it will be more expensive but this is where regional sponsorship comes into play.
> 
> Best remove the word "Britain" and just call it after the region that is involved. Reminds me of the Baseball World Series.


Rubbish. You can have no idea of the work or money involved. But complaining's easy, it's harder to actually get off the seat and DO something. Regional sponsorship? So easy to get when every council and region is saying that grants are cut and there's no spare cash.....


----------



## oldroadman (27 Feb 2016)

beastie said:


> I think it looks like an interesting parcours this year, there is a little bit of difference for each stage. Do you think it will suit a tt/climber type or a puncheur?


I think a lot will hinge on the TT stage, and the finish at Haytor. Overall a strong GC rider who may not be the best climber but is good in a technical and difficult TT will have an advantage, I think. But stage races are unpredictable, and in an 8 day race, just one break that gets a big lead and goes to a stage finish can turn everything upside down. That's one of the things that make bike racing such a wonderful sport.


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Feb 2016)

Looking at the stage in Cheshire I've got several chances to watch the race. Depending on the final route I can watch the start in Congleton, head up to Holmes Chapel then on towards Tatton park to watch the finish.


----------



## TissoT (28 Feb 2016)

I must be very lucky I am close to all the stages whilst sat on the settee .. You don't miss out on any of the action .


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Feb 2016)

TissoT said:


> I must be very lucky I am close to all the stages whilst sat on the settee .. You don't miss out on any of the action .



I agree that watching it on the tv is a good way of seeing all the action but I will record it and watch it when I'm home. Also the atmosphere around watching it live cannot be recreated on a sofa.


----------



## TissoT (28 Feb 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> I agree that watching it on the tv is a good way of seeing all the action but I will record it and watch it when I'm home. Also the atmosphere around watching it live cannot be recreated on a sofa.


Nothing on parr with Dutch Corner.


----------



## Louch (28 Feb 2016)

I did a 100 mile cycle last year to see 2 minutespf race action as they flew up a hill that I walked up. Deffo go see in person if you can


----------



## mark c (28 Feb 2016)

Me and the family are looking forward to the Bristol stage, and i,m cycling down to Tiverton for the Fridays stage 6 with the added bonus it will be my Septembers 100kms


----------



## User482 (29 Feb 2016)

Joffey said:


> For last 2 years I've had to drive west to watch the ToB, I'm just annoyed that I'll have to do it for a third year. Actually I won't cos I'm sick of driving 100s of miles to watch it. I'll just cycle to the TdY instead. It's a better race anyway.
> 
> Maybe once the TdY has finished they will come east.



I had to drive east to watch the Tour de France.


----------



## Joffey (1 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> I had to drive east to watch the Tour de France.



I had to drive south, sail east then cycle north east to watch Le Tour. Inconsiderate sods.


----------



## User482 (1 Mar 2016)

Joffey said:


> I had to drive south, sail east then cycle north east to watch Le Tour. Inconsiderate sods.


Seems a bit extreme: you could've stayed where you were...


----------



## Joffey (1 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> Seems a bit extreme: you could've stayed where you were...



I would have had to wait a year...


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jul 2016)

Bit of a thread resurrection as we're only a few weeks away

Having had a good look at the route I'll be somewhere towards the top of the Brickworks climb on Stage 3. It's only about an hour from Glossop. Better than Cat and Fiddle as it's quite a bit steeper and it gives me a chance to get over to Tatton Park for the finish if I get my foot down. I'll try to draft @Hacienda71 to give me a chance of making it in time


----------



## Freds Dad (31 Jul 2016)

We are finalising where we wil be watching. We are thinking of the start in Congleton then heading towards Holmes Chapel then on to Tatton for the finish or Congleton and top of Cat and Fiddle though Brickworks is a good call.


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jul 2016)

I'll certainly be about town on the Bristol stage, probably Bridge Valley Road, or moving about a bit.

Pondering the possibilities of taking time off work to go watch stage 5 at the sprint in Pucklechurch.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (27 Aug 2016)

Going to try the hospitality breakfast in Glasgow. Can't see it being a traditional Scottish Sunday morning fry up.


----------



## the_mikey (27 Aug 2016)

Rasmus said:


> I'll certainly be about town on the Bristol stage, probably Bridge Valley Road, or moving about a bit.
> 
> Pondering the possibilities of taking time off work to go watch stage 5 at the sprint in Pucklechurch.



I grew up in Pucklechurch and as I child I really wanted to see the Milk Race come to my little village, so I will try to be there to see the sprint!


----------



## Macondo01 (27 Aug 2016)

I need a bit of advice please. I am planning to watch the race (stage 3) at the Brickworks. The peloton are due at 2pm. What time should I get there considering road closures etc. if I am cycling..? Thanks.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Aug 2016)

It is rolling road closures so getting there isn't a problem upto about 5 minutes before the race arrives. You may want be there reasonably early though to get a good viewing spot. The steepest bits of the Brickworks are fenced on both sides so if there are decent crowds space may be limited.


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Aug 2016)

Macondo01 said:


> I need a bit of advice please. I am planning to watch the race (stage 3) at the Brickworks. The peloton are due at 2pm. What time should I get there considering road closures etc. if I am cycling..? Thanks.



I would get there about 1 hour before it's due. I watched it a couple of years ago at Siddington Crossroads and folk started gathering well before the race passed and it was only a flat section. I would think that places like Brickworks, The Cat and Fiddle top and Wizard Hill will attract big crowds.

We are planning a route around Stage 3 to catch the race in 3 locations including Wizard Hill. We did think of going to Tatton to see the finish but it will be extremely busy. There is also a fan park in Holmes Chapel with events on.


----------



## oldroadman (29 Aug 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> I would get there about 1 hour before it's due. I watched it a couple of years ago at Siddington Crossroads and folk started gathering well before the race passed and it was only a flat section. I would think that places like Brickworks, The Cat and Fiddle top and Wizard Hill will attract big crowds.
> 
> We are planning a route around Stage 3 to catch the race in 3 locations including Wizard Hill. We did think of going to Tatton to see the finish but it will be extremely busy. There is also a fan park in Holmes Chapel with events on.


Agree. Rolling closure means a shut down 10-15 minutes ahead. There will be plenty of fans about, so rolling up on a bike last minute is not an option. There is a good chance police will stop all traffic even further in advance on the big climbs and descents for safety. "Traffic" includes random people on bikes as well. get your spot an hour ahead, and be prepared for a wait before moving on, at this race level there are two team cars per team in two convoys, plus all the other vehicles, which can easily be 10 minutes long. Then of course the possibility of riders off the back for various reasons and the broom wagon. Enjoyment is improved by good planning!


----------



## gasinayr (30 Aug 2016)

Louch said:


> Since it doesn't go on the east of Scotland, I will be travelling to see it on the west. See what I did there? Transfer rules mean it has to stay on pretty much one side of country, and only so much can be done in a 7 stage race. Don't know west of Scotland that well for cycling, so should be a good ride heading to find a good vantage point


If you are traveling to the West, a good point to see it would be St Johns town of Dalry on the A713 good double bends through the town, gets there around 3 o'clock.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Aug 2016)

Stage 3, 6th Sept. They're riding through Tatton Park twice, first time is estimated at around 1pm, so I'll be getting there before 12pm, the finish is estimated around 3:30pm. 

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/files/documents/Stage3_Congleton_TattonPark_Knutsford_ETA_v2.pdf


----------



## Rasmus (30 Aug 2016)

the_mikey said:


> I grew up in Pucklechurch and as I child I really wanted to see the Milk Race come to my little village, so I will try to be there to see the sprint!


Boss has finally approved my time off request, so I will be at Pucklechurch to catch the sprint.

Also have a rail voucher that needs using, so looks like a trip to Tiverton/Exeter on the Friday is also likely to happen.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/391338390/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1442152528









I got a cracking view of the 2015 London stage. I'm on Ride Leader duty this year, so I'll have to make do with watching it on the telly.


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Aug 2016)

Booked the day off once the route was announced, now pondering whether to watch from Beer Dock in Crewe, or take a longer trip up to Sandbach to see the sprint. (And then, perhaps, pop into the Beer Emporium).


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 141894
> 
> 
> I got a cracking view of the 2015 London stage. I'm on Ride Leader duty this year, so I'll have to make do with watching it on the telly.


I think there's at least three riders with red backpacks and helmets in https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/mjray/m/tour-of-britain-london-ride-social-2015/ but I've never figured out if any are you.


----------



## MikeW-71 (31 Aug 2016)

Since I'm working on the monday, I will head out on stage 1 to have a watch. I may try for the top of the last KOM. Anyone else going up there?


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2016)

I'm taking the caravan down to Bovey Tracey for a few days. Watching the finish at Haytor.￼￼￼


----------



## Barlowben16 (1 Sep 2016)

Im happy with the London finish tbh glad to be watching it.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2016)

Planning on watching on the Brickworks climb on Stage 3 as it's only about an hour's ride from home and the forecast looks very good at the moment

I was going to then ride over to Tatton Park to catch the finish but I've just had a look at timings and it's going to be quite tight. The official forecast timings allow about an hour and a half from Brickworks until the finish in Tatton Park. It's 18 miles for me to ride direct there but of course it will be rammed getting off the climb and they won't open the road to cyclists until the last riders are through so I can see myself having not much more than an hour

If they absolutely gun it up the Cat and Fiddle and back to Tatton I can see it being a bit of a struggle. I'll see how I feel on the day


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Planning on watching on the Brickworks climb on Stage 3 as it's only about an hour's ride from home and the forecast looks very good at the moment
> 
> I was going to then ride over to Tatton Park to catch the finish but I've just had a look at timings and it's going to be quite tight. The official forecast timings allow about an hour and a half from Brickworks until the finish in Tatton Park. It's 18 miles for me to ride direct there but of course it will be rammed getting off the climb and they won't open the road to cyclists until the last riders are through so I can see myself having not much more than an hour
> 
> If they absolutely gun it up the Cat and Fiddle and back to Tatton I can see it being a bit of a struggle. I'll see how I feel on the day


Your first five miles are 30 mph plus downhill to the Legh arms at Adlington so you might find it easier than you think. . You can also cut through the Carrs at Twinnies Bridge up past the rugby club. That will save you a bit more if you are pushing it.


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Sep 2016)

A friend who is working for Sky has just posted this on Facetube


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Sep 2016)

Just watched the tour go up Stewarton Road. I'd have gone further up the road for a better vantage point at the Dodside Road quarry but I wasn't sure I would have had enough time to get up there before the outriders turned up (It turns out that I would have.)

Pretty good spectacle!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (4 Sep 2016)

Look who I just happened to bump into over the weekend. Had a great weekend in Glasgow. Just a shame it wasn't that well publicised.
Got both Mark's and Bradley's autographs


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (7 Sep 2016)

Some crazy lady in a green jacket keeps photobombing them !!!!


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2016)

But one happy groupie!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (7 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> But one happy groupie!






You bet cha


----------

